# Retiring Mail Man



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

The local mail man (mail "carrier" for you PC wingnuts) is retiring after 40-years of faithful service. Being it's a small community, everyone decides to do something nice for him on his last day; from cards, to flowers to cookies and other small tokens of appreciation.

At one house, a blonde met him the front door, invited him inside and upstairs. After a proper romp, she ask him to sit in the kitchen and made him the most amazing gourmet breakfast he had ever had in his life.

As he reached for the coffee, he noticed a single dollar bill folded under his cup. Surprised, he said -

"I just want to thank you for the best romp I've ever had in my life. And this breakfast is incredible!"

"Well, thank you." she replied. "I'm glad you've enjoyed yourself."

"But I do have one question" he asked. 'Why is there a dollar bill under the coffee cup?"

"Oh, well..." she stammered, a bit flustered and embarrassed. "You see I told my husband that you were retiring and we should do something nice. He told me 'Oh screw him, give him a dollar!"

"But..." she smiled. "Breakfast was my idea!"


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well posted and first class delivery :wink:


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## falconmick (Mar 12, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

John-H said:


> Well posted and first class delivery :wink:


Very clever - and almost as funny as the joke :lol:


----------

